# Stereo And Slide Lights 2011 210Rs



## bfawver (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, our new TT came out of storage this last weekend to serve as a spare room in front of our house for our sons 1st birthday, stuck the in-laws in there. As a rookie I made a huge mistake, I hooked up the batteries and didn't even think and reversed the cables. Oops. I figured it out quickly and set it up correctly. They ran heat and electricity, but off battery and not shore power (even though I was hooked up. By the 4th night, heater stopped working and I soon realized I blew the 2 40Amp fuses. I replaced that, go everything working again, including shore power. The only thing that is boggling my mind is I can not get the radio to turn on, or the 2 overhead lights in the slide above the bed. The TV works, all of the other lights work, heck everything works except those 2 things. Am I missing something? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

When we took delivery of our '11 250rs the stereo also did not work it was stuck on 1200 and would not change time or turn on... I unpluged the shore power and the battery and it reset itself... something to try... or there may be a fuse on the power wire of the cd deck... I know when I had older vehicles and I replaced the stereos with a different non stock cd deck there usually was a fuse to protect the new stereo. If you accidentally mixed the battery cables up then it may have lead to a surge which may have toasted the fuses on many things....

For the rear slide in our 250rs the lights above the bed have a plug that you need to plug in and unplug everytime you move the slide in and out. If you are looking at the bed ours is on the right side in the corner... Haven't used ours yet but remember that from the pdi....

Hopefully this will help, I surely aint an rv expert!! We do have different models but I think the stereos are the same jensen cd deck similar to an aftermarket one that would be in a car, and the rear slides are the same size I believe so I would assume they would have the same little plug for the lights.... good luck, and if I steered you in the wrong direction least you can rule those out as problems!

Trevor


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Some electronics are not happy with reversing the polarity. This could possibly have ruined the radio. I believe when I had mine out, there may be a fuse behind the radio. Hopefully you've only blown it or 1 in the main power center that might serve it and that light that's out. I'd start checking all of the 15A automotive type fuses first.


----------



## bfawver (Jan 31, 2010)

OK...just figured out the lights. Thanks! We didnt have a NPI, we had the TT delivered to us, so thanks for the tip. Now the stereo, checked all of the 15 Amp fuses, they are good to go. I guess I will do a hard reset and if that doesnt work I will take it down to find the fuse. Ouch!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is an in-line fuse behind the radio, you have to pull the radio to get to it and you are not the first to connect the battery up reverse polarity.


----------



## Tacomas Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

You will have to remove the black plastic ring around the stereo and then there are 4 screws to pull it out. You will see a blue 15 amp fuse that will be blown.

Don't ask how I know this









Place your fingers on each side of the black finishing ring around the stereo and pull towards you to remove.


----------



## bfawver (Jan 31, 2010)

You guys are great, I am back at work (working hard) but will pull it tonight and change the fuse. And thanks for admitting it with me...what a duff move! Rookie's eh...!


----------



## bfawver (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry I didn't update last night, @ Tacomas Dad, I did exactly what you said and low and behold a 15 amp fuse was blown, again not asking how you knew that...We are camp ready, or so I think, I am sure I will be back after our first trip to ask a ton more "newbie" questions. Thanks again all!


----------

